# Morphing container



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

How deep of water should be in a tadpole morphing container? My azureus froglets have popped their front legs so I have them in a new container. This has a gradual increase to land and the water is maybe 2 1/2 " deep. Too much water or no?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I morph my Azureus in deli cups. I lower the water level to about 1/2" and there is sphagnum moss (literially one strand of it, about 6" long) in there for the froglet to climb up onto. There are several people who don't use anything and just let the froglet climb up the wall of the container - which mine typically do even though I've given them a way out with the moss.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Rather than try to explain the details, here are pics









and










The little guy can stand vertically with tail on the bottom while his mouth is above the water line.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That should work. I'd probably lower the water level considerably though, but I don't think it's a requirement.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i agree, i would lower the water lever a bit.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

well just after I posted the last comment, I went to check the water level again and he is out of the water! It's my first tad to emerge.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Out of the water, and out of the water without a tail are two different stages in morphing. Leave him in there with access to water until there isn't a tail.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, I'm not moving him until he losses the tail. That is when I will count those days. I was just shocked to see him out of the water. So how long until the tail gets absorbed?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Ball park would be 5-7 days.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

For what it is worth, I move mine out as soon as they climb out of the water, regardless of tail. Haven't lost one yet. Just sticking a head out isn't enough, they actually have to be above the water line.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Well what I did, didn't work. I came upon this just a little bit ago. Dead.


















Now I have 3 more that haven't popped their front legs yet in plastic cups. What should i do? Should I put them in 32oz containers with the water level at 1" or what? I do not want to lose another one.


----------

